# Battle of the Conception Lubricants!



## Megg33k

*I posted this in my journal, but I thought I'd share it with the whole TTCAL crew! Its interesting and might help someone!*

******************************************************

I received my Conceive Plus today... and still had some Pre-Seed. So, what has to happen? SCIENCE HAS TO HAPPEN! :thumbup:

I got a clean plastic disk (that you find on the top of CD/DVD spindles and a piece of white paper. Pre-Seed is on the left (as labelled) and Conceive Plus is on the right (as labelled).

I applied a drop of each. The first thing I noticed was that Pre-Seed was easier to apply. I believe its the applicator that makes Pre-Seed easier to work with. I still have the kind that comes in this sort of "applicator."

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4752420384_87c339b1bd_b.jpg

They now sell it in a tube with a syringe type applicator... which is probably just as good if not better!

The Conceive Plus came in a tube with no applicator of any sort... I managed to drip it everywhere trying to put a small drop on the disk. It worries me about applying it for its REAL use! :blush:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4079/4752420402_97144a9af2_b.jpg

So, here they are applied to the disk. After applying them, I tilted the disk forward to see which was more or less "runny"... The Conceive Plus is MUCH more runny... but I don't know if this is better or worse!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4751752047_a76f56876d_b.jpg

Then, I mixed in a pH testing solution. The pH's are TOTALLY different.

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4751752061_3d091b38f6_b.jpg

The bit of bluish color you can see on the left side of the Pre-Seed picture is from accidentally contaminating that bit with the Conceive Plus... I didn't clean off the stirrer well enough between stirrings, apparently. OOPS!

There seems to be a pH of ~6 on the Pre-Seed. Neutral is 7, so its slightly more acidic than water... about the same as urine or saliva (according to some website about fish tanks LOL).

There seems to be a pH of ~7.6 on the Conceive Plus, which is mildly alkaline. I found this:



babyhopes.com said:

> Semen pH
> Normally the pH of semen is alkaline because of the seminal vesicle secretion. An alkaline pH protects the sperm from the acidity of the vaginal fluid. An acidic pH suggests problems with seminal vesicle function. It is usually found in association with a low volume of the ejaculate and the absence of fructose.

So, it would seem that is SHOULD BE alkaline. 6 and 7.6 span the total range of my pH testing fluid. So, the Pre-Seed could be more acidic and the Conceive Plus could be more alkaline, but the color will cease to change at some point, because it can't test for higher or lower. I suddenly wish I'd bought better pH testing fluid! :(

Regardless, it does make me feel good to know that alkaline is the way to go, and Conceive Plus does seem to win that battle.

Stretch! I'm literally stretching these as far as humanly possible! I think the *Conceive Plus stretched a bit better before the pH fluid was in it*, but you couldn't see it in a picture without the color. So, we do what we must. I conversely think the *Pre-Seed stretched a bit better after the pH fluid was in it*.

Here's the Pre-Seed:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4752392256_35134e2f5a_b.jpg

Here's the Conceive Plus:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4752392270_5869085b20_b.jpg

So, the tale of the tape...

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4120/4751850917_de2c269753_b.jpg

If you'd like to see a specific experiment, please just ask for it in detail and I'll do my very best! :)
​


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

WOW :) very interesting and thanks for taking the time to let us know megg...i was gona order some pre-seed if no BFP this month but i might think differantly now.....thanks again hun :hugs: :flower:


----------



## vickyd

Megg you amaze me!!!!!! Great experiment!!!!! I agree that conceive plus seems the way to go. Are you sure that it doesnt come in any other application form???? When i was looking through their website so that i could get my friend in the UK to buy for me and bring over, im sure that i saw applicators... Im gonna have a look again and see.


----------



## vickyd

Yup they have pre-filled applicators


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, their website says it does... but I can't seem to BUY IT in any other form! So, them pretending that it does... not helpful! LOL


----------



## vickyd

Yeah i know, thats why i told my friend when she goes to boots to purchase it to give me a ring telling me what they actually sell. I wasnt even able to order it via amazon...


----------



## Megg33k

The "Where to Buy" screen:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4077/4752456761_fa7fb664fd_b.jpg

I figure I'll just find myself some needless syringes or medicine plungers or something. That should do the trick. I should O in 9 days... So, I didn't have time to try and get the other applicator version! :( Plus, if its like Pre-Seed... They put WAY TOO MUCH into the applicators and then you've lost a ton of product for nothing!

Edit: Boots website says they only sell the 75ml tube... which is what I have! :(


----------



## vickyd

Good idea with the syringe! easy and clean application..


----------



## Megg33k

Yep, yep! Going to locate some tonight!


----------



## heart tree

What a cool science project! You should win first place in the science fair.

Well I got BFP's 3 times using Pre-seed. I bought Conceive plus and l used it this cycle when I thought I was ov'ing but then didn't end up Ov'ing. Then I used pre-seed and apparently did Ov.

The pre-seed that you posted is no longer available, as you mentioned. I have the new kind with the applicators. I used the applicator from the pre-seed and put the Conceive plus in it. It worked brilliantly. 

I was actually really excited to become a Conceive Plus woman, but didn't have time. Even though pre-seed has worked for me, I think I'm switching to Conceive Plus with my next baby. I don't know why, I just think it will work better and faster. And now your experiment has completely won me over!


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to do my part for science! LOL You should have seen the "trying to use blood on an HPT" test I did months ago... THAT was fun! Hurt to type for days! LOL


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg - you amuse me. Your dedication is brilliant.

I used conceive plus for the first time this month and got my bfp. I used a medicine syringe to squirt it - far too hard to apply otherwise.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg33k said:


> Glad to do my part for science! LOL You should have seen the "trying to use blood on an HPT" test I did months ago... THAT was fun! Hurt to type for days! LOL

Link please lol


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Glad to do my part for science! LOL You should have seen the "trying to use blood on an HPT" test I did months ago... THAT was fun! Hurt to type for days! LOL
> 
> Link please lolClick to expand...

Unfortunately, its no longer available. It was in one of my old journals I think. The pics are off of Flickr now too... I'll see if I can locate the pics on my hard drive to post though! That'll be just as good!

P.S. It doesn't work! :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Found the important pic!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4752581191_7c55966f20_b.jpg

Its blurry... Super blurry! The positive one is hard to see, but that's about as good as my positives ever get because my "urine doesn't fit into 'the norm'"... but it did show a normal faint positive when I used just urine. The others? Wasted! At least they were cheap!

I think I lied when I just labelled them though... The top one was MOSTLY blood... NOT ALL BLOOD. The "ALL BLOOD" one was really gruesome looking and I never posted it.


----------



## NGRidley

megg.....FYI your journal that you started Aug 2009 is still readable.


----------



## Megg33k

Really? Wow! That's almost unfortunate! LOL Either way, I'm sure the picture was gone, and that was the important part anyway. Thanks though! I didn't realize it wasn't totally gone.


----------



## NGRidley

I only say this because i remember you saying that you wish you remembered how you felt in the past.....so in case you want to look back at the earlier time

ok I am done hijacking now LOL


----------



## Megg33k

You're fine! LOL That's totally true! I think I'm at a place now that I'm going to resist finding out how I've felt in the past... I started to look through one... and got to my first BFP (when it was still exciting instead of scary)... and pretty immediately got very depressed. So, avoiding it like the plague now! LOL


----------



## dakota

this is fab thank u so much! ive just started using concive plus as i couldent get any preseed an after reading this thank goodness i got what seems to be the best one!thank you


----------



## Rmar

This is great! I love experiments.


----------



## Vickieh1981

Woah your poor finger. How much blood did you have to get?


----------



## Megg33k

Vickieh1981 said:


> Woah your poor finger. How much blood did you have to get?

Well, the problem was that I'm not a good bleeder. So, I could barely get a couple of drops each finger prick... which was not very good. And some of the finger pricks didn't even bother to bleed... They just hurt! I think I had probably tried all 8 fingers (not counting thumbs... I don't do thumbs) at least once... some twice! It wasn't that I needed much blood... It was that I wasn't getting hardly any. Regardless... It didn't even work! :dohh: So, it was all for nothing!


----------



## dan-o

The smell really puts me off conceive plus, very glue like & noticeable. I bought a tube and only used it once yuck!

I got my only BFP to date when using pre seed, but that was probably coincidence xx


----------



## Megg33k

dan-o said:


> The smell really puts me off conceive plus, very glue like & noticeable. I bought a tube and only used it once yuck!
> 
> I got my only BFP to date when using pre seed, but that was probably coincidence xx

Maybe there was something up with your tube? I just sniffed mine for a good 45 seconds and it doesn't smell like anything at all. I can't even tell I'm sniffing something. And, I smell EVERYTHING! I have vitamins that make me gag from several feet away! I don't blame you for not wanting to use it if it smelled like glue! :(


----------



## dan-o

Well I did buy it off ebay, it's probably fake then!! :shock: :rofl:


----------



## Round2

Damn! I just finished buying my pre-seed online!! Oh well, if it doesn't work this month, then I'll switch. 

Thanks for doing this......my husband would have me committed if he caught me putting blood on an HPT!!


----------



## FBbaby

The only bfp I got this time ttc was with preseed too :haha::haha:

I tried conceive + once, and it absolutely burnt inside me for a couple of minutes, still very uncomfortable afterwards, I was wondering what was going on! Never tried it after that! Never had this problem with preseed. We used both for helping OH with his SA sampling, preseed is definitely better, conceive + dries up too quickly :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Round2 said:


> Damn! I just finished buying my pre-seed online!! Oh well, if it doesn't work this month, then I'll switch.
> 
> Thanks for doing this......my husband would have me committed if he caught me putting blood on an HPT!!

He helped! LOL He's just as crazy as I am!



FBbaby said:


> The only bfp I got this time ttc was with preseed too :haha::haha:
> 
> I tried conceive + once, and it absolutely burnt inside me for a couple of minutes, still very uncomfortable afterwards, I was wondering what was going on! Never tried it after that! Never had this problem with preseed. We used both for helping OH with his SA sampling, preseed is definitely better, conceive + dries up too quickly :blush:

I haven't used it yet... That's scary! Might have to try it tonight before its crucial!!! EEK!


----------



## maaybe2010

Megg this is brilliant !!!! :) :thumbup:

I have concieve plus so makes me happy, although I agree with the application we get it everywhere :dohh:

xx


----------



## maratobe

very nice experiment there megg!!!! :happydance: good to know what we have been using is the best hehe


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> Megg this is brilliant !!!! :) :thumbup:
> 
> I have concieve plus so makes me happy, although I agree with the application we get it everywhere :dohh:
> 
> xx

I got a medicine plunger from the Walmart pharmacy for free. I think it'll work fine! I'm going to give it a test run here shortly, also to make sure I don't have any bad reaction the Conceive Plus. I just want to cover all the bases before I HAVE TO use it! I'll let you know how it works as an applicator!
 



Attached Files:







medicinal plunger.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vickieh1981

Megg that is a 1ml one and you are recommended to use 5ml. Can you get a bigger syringe?

It burnt on me too but only for a couple of minutes and then was fine, and I got my bfp with it


----------



## Megg33k

Why are you supposed to use a larger one? I'm sure I could.

I just tried it... and it worked great, actually. No burning or discomfort of any kind. I was able to put the Conceive Plus in rather high, which was nice. Despite being exhausted, my OH couldn't resist giving it a go, and he said it felt totally normal. I'm quite happy with it so far!


----------



## Vickieh1981

Not that you are supposed to necessarily use a larger one but they recommend using about a teaspoon of lubricant which is about 5ml so I just used the larger one else you would have to use that one 5 times.


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! I used 0.5ml and it seemed like enough! lol I can't imagine using 10 times that amount! Yikes! Doesn't it get everywhere?


----------



## Vickieh1981

I didn't find it did actually and also after dtd it seems to keep everything inside you.


----------



## Megg33k

Hmmm... I'll give it a go trying to use more... but maybe not quite that much more. We'll get it figured out in the next couple of times prior to O crunch time. Thanks for the head's up, Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## maaybe2010

Megg33k said:


> Why are you supposed to use a larger one? I'm sure I could.
> 
> I just tried it... and it worked great, actually. No burning or discomfort of any kind. I was able to put the Conceive Plus in rather high, which was nice. Despite being exhausted, *my OH couldn't resist giving it a go, and he said it felt totally normal*. I'm quite happy with it so far!

My OH said the same apart from once when we must have used too much. . . he said he couldn't really feel anything because he was slip sliding too much! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

maaybe2010 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Why are you supposed to use a larger one? I'm sure I could.
> 
> I just tried it... and it worked great, actually. No burning or discomfort of any kind. I was able to put the Conceive Plus in rather high, which was nice. Despite being exhausted, *my OH couldn't resist giving it a go, and he said it felt totally normal*. I'm quite happy with it so far!
> 
> My OH said the same apart from once when we must have used too much. . . he said he couldn't really feel anything because he was slip sliding too much! :haha:Click to expand...

We had one moment of slippage with it... but I think it was more due to exhaustion than the lube... maybe not though?


----------



## SmileyShazza

:hugs:

Megg only you could go to the lengths to do such an experiment :)

Glad I read this now as I was thinking of swapping over to Pre-Seed but am going to carry on using the CP for now and see what happens.


----------



## aussiettc

Ok so now i'm really curious, we dont get pre seed in Aus, or at least not in Wollongong but i think i've seen concieve plu.

Anyway i'm allergic to most lubricant. i get a burning sensation whenever i use it. So is anyone in the same situation and how did you go using a sperm friendly lubricant.


----------



## Megg33k

The only ones I've ever used are CP and PS. Neither had any burning or irritation, so I'm not the best one to ask. I did Google CP a bit, and someone said that it was the only lube that never gave her thrush. So, that seemed positive. But, I don't know! Hoping someone has an answer!


----------



## bky

aussiettc said:


> Ok so now i'm really curious, we dont get pre seed in Aus, or at least not in Wollongong but i think i've seen concieve plu.
> 
> Anyway i'm allergic to most lubricant. i get a burning sensation whenever i use it. So is anyone in the same situation and how did you go using a sperm friendly lubricant.

I actually have that reaction to most lubes and I have a bit of a hormonal difficulty in that I'm just really dry so it's incredibly annoying because we HAVE to use lube. I haven't tried PS yet (never heard of CP until this forum), but have used FemGlide* (aka Slippery Stuff). Most of the PS websites and marketing say Femglide is bad for sperm, but it was branded as sperm friendly (though to a slightly lesser degree, ie not nearly as bad as Astroglide) and supposedly used by IVF clinics so not sure if the bad for sperm is PS marketing or what.

* part of the FemGlide story is that that was a brand name for market by a separate company than the makers of Slippery Stuff (it's the same formula) but the name has now been discontinued so basically PS and other companies can say what they like about it's sperm unfriendliness because there isn't anyone defending the product under that name.


----------



## xshell79

im glad i bought and use concieve plus :thumbup:

great post megg! xx


----------



## Flame589

Megg

Just found your post and it was really interesting seeing your experiment results. I have been using conceive plus for the past month but found it very messy as application was difficult! I will try and get a syringe to apply it in future.

I also decided to get some zestica as it came in a tube with applicator but my only experience with it is that it was extremely runny and went absolutely everywhere. 

Do you (or anyone else) have any info on how good zestica is?

Thanks


----------



## Megg33k

I have no info on Zestica... but the applicator plunger thing works perfectly... no mess at all!!!


----------



## Flame589

Thanks Megg I will definitely try using a plunger/syringe applicator next time.


----------

